# New MINI, Gen 3(?)



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Anybody got experience of the current MINI? The better half is looking at a 3 door Cooper Classic with Auto box...any thoughts on what build quality and reliability is like would be useful, any decent forums that cover these cars (had a quick look and there didn't seem to be anything to compare to this forum...lots of different ones with not many recent posts or just about 'moded' cars!)?

Thanks
Ross


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

My other half has a gen 3 cooper s convertible.

No problems at all and a hoot to drive. Go cart feel when you push on in sport mode. Makes a nice noise on the over run lol. Boot is small and the back seats are only suitable for short runs with adults.

Chilli pack is essential imho, leather trim nice if you can run to it,, but be careful options list is endless, ours ended at over £32k.  :? :? :? 

Worth considering. Dealers are a bit hit and miss so shop around.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

davek9 said:


> My other half has a gen 3 cooper s convertible.
> 
> No problems at all and a hoot to drive. Go cart feel when you push on in sport mode. Makes a nice noise on the over run lol. Boot is small and the back seats are only suitable for short runs with adults.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Dave...pulled the trigger on the new MINI and in a change of plan have traded the TT for it as we've decide we're not doing enough miles to justify two cars. The MINI is due end of next month, so it'll be goodbye to the TT after 11 happy years! :? I know what you mean about the options, it's too easy to get carried away and end up with a very expensive MINI...we ended up with the comfort pack, heated screen, chrome interior pack and bonnet stripes.  We'll have to see if the MINI is kept as long as the TT!!


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

All good choices on the options.

You will find it different but it's great fun. Aftermarket options are easy to add. Like minis of old you can customise to your hearts content, just added JCW illuminated door sills to ours.

If you have any questions once you get it just message me and if I can help I will


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cheers Dave, I appreciate that...wish there was a MINI forum as good as this one! 

All the best
Ross


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wife's had a Mini convertible for 3.5 years and had no issues at all. Adjusting the shelf in the boot can be a bit of a faff at times. You need it up to get anything meaningful in the boot, but then you have to lower it again if you want to put the roof down.
I don't like the quirky dials and controls but that's just my view. My wife has to sit very far forwards to reach the pedals but as the instrument binnacle moves when you adjust the steering column she can't see half the speedo as it's obscured by the steering wheel.
Yeah Mini forums seem to be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Zephy...it all sounds good! Ours wont have a roof to lower, so that shouldn't be a problem!  I found some of the controls 'different' to the Audi, particularly the indicator stalk, but I expect driving it regularly I'll get used to it. Is there any particular forums you'd recommend as better than others?

Regards
Ross


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

I think this one below is the best I found

https://www.minif56.com/

Doesn't get anywhere near the traffic on here.

Glad your enjoying the mini, I switch between the TT and the Mini all the time, you will get used to its ways lol


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I'll check that forum out! 

We haven't actually got the car yet, it's on factory order and not due until the end of September...getting excited at the prospect of it's arrival, it's always nice to have a brand new car!


----------



## Catcher#6 (Jan 1, 2021)

I bought a 2016 certified All4 Mini a year ago. Nice car but definitely not on par with an Audi. There is no service manual so you have to guess what the warning lights mean aside from oil change due, tire pressure low or other simple things. The tire size is very uncommon and being strictly a Michelin guy I was pretty pissed to find that I could only get Michelin summer tires for that car when I had to replace those pieces of garbage Continentals with the paper thin sidewalls. Leather seats are almost nonexistent as well. If you're not as picky as me it's a nice car but if you're used to driving an Audi stay away.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Catcher, no going back for me now, the deal is done! You're right, it is very different to an Audi but I'm getting used to it and quite enjoying getting about in it. We've got a Cooper 3 door hatch and it came with Michelin tyres fitted from the factory...they're only 15" but surprisingly noisy, so the jury is still out on them as far as I'm concerned. I've got a hand book with our car but it's so full of different options it's hard to find the bit that applies to 'your' car, so I just do the usual bloke thing and don't read the manual, just find my way around the systems by trial and error! I think you can download an app from MINI, put your VIN number in and it'll taylor the manual to what applies to 'your' car, but I haven't tried it myself.

Regards
Ross

Changing from blue to orange...


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Imagine the TT you could purchase for 32,000 pounds. Looking at the photo with that beautiful blue TT (forget about other Audis BTW) must have been hard for you. Minis have a poor reputation where I live with mulitple weak points and poor design by BMW quite well documented. This may apply to earlier generations and obviously a new one may shield you from these issues. Get a good warranty would be my advice.


----------

